# 51-inch, 48-pound rockfish landed off Sandy Point



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

I don't know why it takes so long for someone to come up with this big fish so I am volunteering. Hope this work.


http://www.capitalgazette.com/sport...cle_2d6b7bae-a23e-5a41-bbaa-139df1eb2b5c.html


If the above link does not work, type www.capitalgazette.com and insert Kevin Corbin and Jeremy Bendler in the advanced search in the upper right corner to obtain the article and picture. 

Don't get in an uproar to go to SPSP. Note the "landed" which mean caught from a boat.



Happy Drooling!


----------



## walkerscove (Nov 14, 2012)

http://bayweekly.com/articles/sporting-life-dennis-doyle/article/bounty-chesapeake That was a few weeks back. To bad they were out pre-fishing for the MSSA Tourney. If they had caught it in the tourney it would have won some big money.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Like your green cart, yeah not going to get excited. I would if I caught it though.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

There's been stragglers hundreds of boats on the water and very very few fish caught its a blind Sqirrel finding a acorn


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Our boat guys up this way have been crushing them. Surf...not so good.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

9 rock said:


> There's been stragglers hundreds of boats on the water and very very few fish caught its a blind Sqirrel finding a acorn


Yep, it has been tough in the mid bay. Sam and I went out Sunday in the fog and I mean the thickest fog I have ever seen ( thank the good Lord Sam was running the boat ) and we only managed 2 in the 20" range and one at 38". The other boats in our area were doing about the same. Still with a party of only 2 guys they were happy. The boys down by the HI and south bouy were clobbering them.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

That fish was checked in at anglers near Sandy pt..its hard to tell where it was actually caught, you can travel a long way with a large boat, especially if its trailered. plus you have to keep in mind that the guy that caught it is the president of the DC MSSA and he supposedly caught it just before the tournament, then used the picture to promote the tournament


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

zam said:


> That fish was checked in at anglers near Sandy pt..its hard to tell where it was actually caught, you can travel a long way with a large boat, especially if its trailered. plus you have to keep in mind that the guy that caught it is the president of the DC MSSA and he supposedly caught it just before the tournament, then used the picture to promote the tournament


Zam: Is there something wrong with that? Also, 9-rock - I fish pretty hard, not sure if I am a blind squirell, maybe more like near sigted with a limp. Fish was caught 2 miles south of the bay bridge West of Brickhouse Bar, 60' of water, western edge of channel, red/white 21 tony back 300', 2.5 knots.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

PS, I am no longer the president of the DCMSSA. I was promoted to treasurer . Come out to Steamers the first wednesday of each month and say hello. The January meeting is actually on Jan 9, and will be our club swap meet. Bring some $$ and gear to Buy/Sell/Trade.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

There I go again... Using a big fish to promote the MSSA. Ha.

-Jeremy


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

OldBay said:


> Zam: Is there something wrong with that? Also, 9-rock - I fish pretty hard, not sure if I am a blind squirell, maybe more like near sigted with a limp. Fish was caught 2 miles south of the bay bridge West of Brickhouse Bar, 60' of water, western edge of channel, red/white 21 tony back 300', 2.5 knots.


Ya thats the point it takes hard fishing alot off boats are not catching many if any ,,although it has picked up the last couple of weeks , but no where near what it was a few yrs back where it was like shooting tuna in a barrel ,, 



9


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

OldBay said:


> Zam: Is there something wrong with that?


No I don't think theres nothing wrong with that


----------

